# Problème driver carte graphique 6970M sous Boot Camp



## pollux&bax (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème avec ma partition Windows Seven tournant avec Boot Camp Vmware 4.0 pour l'affichage graphique de ma Radeon 6970m. J'ai beau chercher sur le net je ne trouve pas l'explication... HELP ?!

*Mon système*
Je possède un iMac 2011 i7 3.4 GHz avec ATI Radeon 6970m 2Go. OS Lion.

*Mon but:*
Jouer (Battlefield 3, etc...) en utilisant ma carte Radeon 6970m (merci de m'éviter les remarques du style "pour jouer il vaut mieux un PC")

*Mon problème:*
Sous Boot Camp, j'ai installé windows 7. Après avoir téléchargé les drivers catalyst pour ma carte graphique (le pack driver et control center Catalyst), rien n'y fait, je ne peux pas l'utiliser. Mon gestionnaire de périphérique ne me propose que la carte graphique virtuelle _VMware SVGA 3D (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)_.

Aucun panneau d'affichage Catalyst disponible ne me permet de sélectionner ma Radeon 6970M. De plus, quand je lance _AMD Catalyst Mobilty _(téléchargé sur le site de AMD), j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant: "AMD Catalyst Mobility ne peut pas être téléchargé parce que le matériel ou le logiciel de votre ordinateur est incompatible. Votre ordinateur ne contient pas de carte graphique adaptée" !!! Si j'essaye le _AMD Driver Autodetect_ (dispo sur le site d'AMD), j'ai le message d'erreur suivant: "Nous n'avons pas pu trouver votre produit ou système d'exploitation"

*Mes questions:*
1) Comment faire pour que Windows seven via Boot Camp utilise ma Radeon 6970m et non pas la _VMware SVGA 3D _???2) Dois-je d'abord désinstaller VMware SVGA 3D et ensuite installer les drivers Radeon? Si oui, merci de m'expliquer comment (avec détails svp)

Merci par avance à tous ceux qui m'aideront et d'autres à travers vos réponses.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Décembre 2011)

Sous Vmware Fusion , tu ne pourras pas mettre les pilotes AMD .  Il faut aller sous Bootcamp pour ça . 

Si tu as un souci sous Bootcamp ( et non Vmware ) , il faut installer ces pilotes  : 

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/203.../amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe


----------



## pollux&bax (15 Décembre 2011)

OK, merci C@cTuS.

j'ai rebooté directement sur ma partition Windows au démarrage et, après avoir installé le setup.exe présent sur le DVD Boot Camp créé pendant le "partitionage", enfin pu voir ma carte Radeon 6970m comme la carte graphique utilisée!!!

Cela semblait pourtant évident mais je n'avais pas fait cela dans cet ordre...

Merci beaucoup pour le tuyau!

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonnes fetes de même


----------



## ice crime (22 Décembre 2011)

Alors je relance ce sujet car je n'ai pas le même problème mais pas loin.
(sur le même Imac avec la 6970 à 1 Go)
J'ai fait mon install de win7 via bootcamp 4.0.1 (OsX Lion), et j'ai installé les pilotes apple enregistré par bootcamp. 

Ma 6970 est bien reconnue par win7, mais par contre il refuse de me faire monter au delà de 1280x1024, et le 2eme écran branché me renvoi un miroir du 1er (il détecte bien un second écran mais pas de réglage possible).

Du coup j'ai télécharger le amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe dont tu as donné le lien mais j'ai pu voir que l'install de drivers video autres que ceux de bootcamp pouvais mettre grave le bordel alors je doute ...
C@ctus ou quelqu'un d'autre, vous les avait testé ces drivers? sinon d'autres suggestions ?


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Décembre 2011)

Je les ai sur mon Mac mini 2011, ça fonctionne très bien , et c' est les seuls pilotes qui ont pu permettre a windows de reconnaitre ma HD 6630M . Donc vas y les yeux fermés .

Desinstalle les anciens pilotes d abord.


----------



## utilisateur banni (23 Décembre 2011)

pollux&bax a dit:


> OK, merci C@cTuS.
> 
> j'ai rebooté directement sur ma partition Windows au démarrage et, après avoir installé le setup.exe présent sur le DVD Boot Camp créé pendant le "partitionage", enfin pu voir ma carte Radeon 6970m comme la carte graphique utilisée!!!
> 
> ...



Comment tourne ta BF3 avec ta config ? Est qu'on peut installer directement les derniers catalyst fourni sur le site ati ?


----------



## ice crime (24 Décembre 2011)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Je les ai sur mon Mac mini 2011, ça fonctionne très bien , et c' est les seuls pilotes qui ont pu permettre a windows de reconnaitre ma HD 6630M . Donc vas y les yeux fermés .
> 
> Desinstalle les anciens pilotes d abord.



Ben en fait j'ai installé ça mais en zappant d'enlever les pilotes apple.
et ca a marché sans probleme, j'ai enfin acces au 2560x1440, et le second écran est bien reconnu.

enfin bref, je n'ai pas encore installé de jeux pour tester mais ça a l'air bien.
je testerais ça après noël. merci C@cTuS


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Décembre 2011)

tu vois


----------



## salut25 (20 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Sous Vmware Fusion , tu ne pourras pas mettre les pilotes AMD .  Il faut aller sous Bootcamp pour ça .
> 
> Si tu as un souci sous Bootcamp ( et non Vmware ) , il faut installer ces pilotes  :
> 
> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/203.../amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe




Merci beaucoup ça a parfaitement marché pour moi  ce qui m'amène à ma question: quand je suis dans le catalyst center, si je fais "rechercher des mises à jour" il trouve la version 11.12, je la télécharge et l'installe puis redémarre mais lorsque je reviens dans le catalyst center c'est commme si la mise à jour n'avait pas fonctionné car il m'indique que j'ai toujours la version 11.8 installée.. Aurais-tu une solution? Merci


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Janvier 2012)

Je vais me pencher sur le problème , je n' ai pas encore installer cette mise a jour , on verra apres


----------



## salut25 (22 Janvier 2012)

Un grand merci à toi 




C@cTuS a dit:


> Je vais me pencher sur le problème , je n' ai pas encore installer cette mise a jour , on verra apres


----------



## Fletcher02 (23 Janvier 2012)

Salut ! 


J'ai reçu mon iMac 27" il y a peut de temps et j'ai eu la même problématique : 

Installer des drivers récent pour ma 6970M sous Windows ( Bootcamp ) 

C'est en fait très simple :

-  Tu désinstalle tout les drivers vidéo existant
- Tu te rend sur le site d'amd et tu télécharge l'utilitaire de 1.1mo permettant de télécharger la version adéquate (et a jour) pour ton matériel. 
- Suivant suivant suivant .... Et paf ! 

Tu aura la dernière version, a voir 11.12, parfaitement fonctionnel. 

François.


----------



## macadamemusic (23 Janvier 2012)

Fletcher02 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> J'ai reçu mon iMac 27" il y a peut de temps et j'ai eu la même problématique :
> ...



Il me semble avoir essayé et après avoir les pilotes installé, j'ai une erreur à chaque démarrage de winodws me disant que catalyst à cesser de fonctionner ...

Est ce un conflit avec le programme bootcamp ???


----------



## Fletcher02 (23 Janvier 2012)

J'ai réussi, donc il n'y a pas de raison que tu y arrive pas. 

Pour bien faire, tu télécharge Driver Sweeper. 

- Tu supprimer via le panneau de configuration tout ce qui concerne driver ATI/AMD + un driver Apple parmis la liste, tu le reconnais par le mot clé " Display " dedans, tu vire tout sa. Tu reboot. 

- Tu demmare le programme driver sweeper et tu coche ati/amd display et tu fait nettoyer. Tu reboot encore une fois. 

- tu lance l'utilitaire ait/amd pour la détection automatique de driver, sa télécharge la dernière version et tu l'installe. Sa doit rouler. 

Je suis en 11.12 avec une 6970M sans soucis. 

Tiens moi au courant, je passerai sur le post. 

François.


----------



## salut25 (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai suivi ta procédure à la lettre mais chez moi ça ne marche pas ça marque "amd catalyst mobility ne peut pas être téléchargé parce que le matériel est incompatible" et je suis sur iMac dernier modèle 21"





Fletcher02 a dit:


> J'ai réussi, donc il n'y a pas de raison que tu y arrive pas.
> 
> Pour bien faire, tu télécharge Driver Sweeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fletcher02 (25 Janvier 2012)

très franchement je comprends pas la ... 

De mémoire le 21" dernier modèle a une 6770m c'est bien ça ? 

Sa doit fonctionner, regarde si ta pas oublié quelque chose, prend bien le temps de rebooter entre les opérations, de bien "nettoyer" les drivers existant.

François.


----------



## salut25 (3 Février 2012)

J'ai appliqué à la lettre ton tutoriel et en respectant toutes les étapes mais ça ne marche pas.. C'est une 6750m..




Fletcher02 a dit:


> très franchement je comprends pas la ...
> 
> De mémoire le 21" dernier modèle a une 6770m c'est bien ça ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre 166078 (12 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de relancer ce sujet car j'aimerai remplacer les pilotes graphiques installés par Bootcamp pour mac HD 6770M (version 8.812.0.0) par les pilotes Catalyst de ATI.

J'ai désinstallé le pilote Apple Display puis j'ai redémarré Windows 7 64bit. J'ai téléchargé l'outil de détection automatique d'ATI, il reconnait ma carte et télécharge les driver catalyst adéquats. Cependant, quand je lance leur installation, le logiciel me dit que ma carte n'est pas compatible.

Comment avez vous réussi à installer Catalyst à la place des pilotes Bootcamp ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Mai 2012)

regarde le post2 . Tu installes mes pilotes, ensuite tu pourras faire toutes les mises a jour AMD disponibles .


----------



## Membre 166078 (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse C@cTuS. Si je comprend bien, il est nécessaire d'installer une version antérieur de Catalyst pour que cela fonctionne ? Dois je également supprimer les pilotes Bootcamp au préalable ?


----------



## C@cTuS (13 Mai 2012)

Tout a fait . Il faudra supprimer le pilote ATI/AMD dans l'outil de suppression des programmes .


----------



## Giulietta26 (13 Mai 2012)

Mais pourquoi Apple ne met pas à jour plus régulièrement les pilotes de CG pour Bootcamp?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------

Matériel : iMac Mid 2011 27" i5 2.7 GHz et AMD Radeon HD 6770M / Bootcamp Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Je viens de suivre ceci :

1/ Desinstallation de programme Driver Apple Display

2/ Installation du logiciel présent dans le Post n°2 de C@ctus : Installation du pilote pour série HD 6XXX M

3/ Dans le gestionnaire de périphérique mise à jour du Driver automatique par Windows et détection de la Radeon HD 6770 M

J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le pilote par le biais du site AMD mais cela n'a pas fonctionné.


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Mai 2012)

Le problème est que dans l'outil de suppression de programmes de Windows, seul se trouve l'Apple Display Driver. Les pilotes ATI ne se désinstallent que depuis le gestionnaire de périphériques. Cela change quelque chose ?


----------



## C@cTuS (13 Mai 2012)

- apres installation du pilote spécifié, au redémarrage de l ordinateur, un outil de mise a jour de AMD se lancera tout seul , et proposera une mise a jour en 12.quelquechose il me semble .

- oui pas de souci si on desinstalle par le Gestionnaire de Periph ( bien cocher la case desinstaller le pilote ) .


----------



## Membre 166078 (14 Mai 2012)

Ok j'ai une dernière question : après avoir supprimé les pilotes Bootcamp, dois-je utiliser le logiciel Driver Sweeper avant d'installer Catalyst, comme préconisé par un autre membre dans cette discussion ?


----------



## C@cTuS (14 Mai 2012)

Bah il n' y avait pas besoin de l' installer de toute façon , mais Oui , enleve le .


----------



## Membre 166078 (14 Mai 2012)

Bon j'ai installé Catalyst 11.8. Cependant il n'a pas l'air de se mettre à jour (il voit la mise à jour, l'installe, et au redémarrage reste en 11.8.
Par le gestionnaire de prériphérique, si je demande de mettre à jour le pilote Windows me réinstalle le pilote carte standart VGA.
Comment avez vous mis à jour Catalyst ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------

Bon j'ai apparemment pu résourdre le problème : j'ai désinstaller Catalyst 11.8, puis ai télécharger Catalyst 12.4 depuis le site touslesdrivers.com. L'installation de Catalyst 12.4 s'est alors effectuée sans problèmes.


----------



## Membre 166078 (14 Mai 2012)

Dans les informations de Catalyst Center, je vois qu'il est marqué que la version de Direct3D est la 7.X (voir image). Ca ne devrait pas être la version 11 ?
Est-ce normal et avez vous la même chose ?


----------



## C@cTuS (23 Mai 2012)

Je n' ai pas regardé , 

mon lien est mort ,  j en donne un autre  : http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/catalyst_11.8_hotfixes/*amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe*


----------



## Le_Quid (31 Mai 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Je n' ai pas regardé ,
> 
> mon lien est mort ,  j en donne un autre  : http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/catalyst_11.8_hotfixes/*amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe*



Bonjour, je viens de tomber sur cette discution qui parle enfin du problème que recontre, je croyais être le seul mais visiblement non ouf !!!!

Ma configue : 

iMac 27"
Intel Core i7 quadricur à 3,4 GHz
16 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 333 MHz
Disque dur Serial ATA de 2 To
AMD Radeon HD 6970M avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5

Je m'explique :

Je joue à BF3 sur Windobe 7 64 installé avec boot camp, au lacement de BF3 un message d'erreur disant que pour jouer il faut une version minimum en 11.7 on clic sur la croix rouge et op le jeu se lance quand même, si on clic sur ok tout se referme et le jeu ne se lance pas.

Quand le jeu se lance, je ne peux pas pousser les paramètres vidéo à fond sinon le jeu n'est pas fluide du tout alors que mon iMac peut largement faire tourner ce jeu à fond. La mise à jour des drivers devrait régler se problème ?

Est il possible d'avoir le lien pour télécharger le fichier car le lien ne fonctionne pas pour que je puisse tester votre procédure et peut être régler enfin ce problème de driver.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

Fabien


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Juin 2012)

http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/.../amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe


----------



## Le_Quid (2 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> http://www2.ati.com/Drivers/hotfix/.../amd_catalyst_11.8_preview_driver_july_12.exe



Bonjour, merci pour le lien, je vais essayer aujourd'hui.


----------



## Le_Quid (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, tout fonctionne, j'ai peu enfin installer le dernier driver ATI pour les 6970 M qui est en 12.4 et le jeu peut enfin exploiter les ressources de la carte.

Merci C@cTuS pour le lien du driver.

Quand on va sur le site de ADM, si on selectionne  Mac driver il demande un login et un mot de pass. Ou peut on récupérer se mot de passe ?

Bonne journée @ tous.

Fabien.


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Juin 2012)

Je ne sais pas . Le site d AMD est un peu mal fait , et les drivers qu on telecharge ne correspondent pas forcement à la bonne carte video choisie dans le menu déroulant . C' est bien dommage .


----------



## ikbal.K (15 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour...  j'ai installé recemment windows 10 grâce au logiciel VMware Fusion mais ma carte graphique est une VMware SVGA 3D au lieu d'une AMD Radeon 6750M.. comment faire pour quel soit celle que j'ai sur mon MacBook pro i7 avec double carte graphique AMD Radeon et intel 3000 8go Ram
Merci de me répondre


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2016)

ikbal.K a dit:


> Bonjour... j'ai installé recemment windows 10 grâce au logiciel VMware Fusion mais ma carte graphique est une VMware SVGA 3D au lieu d'une AMD Radeon 6750M.. comment faire pour quel soit celle que j'ai sur mon MacBook pro i7 avec double carte graphique AMD Radeon et intel 3000 8go Ram
> Merci de me répondre


Belle remontée de message. 

Sinon, dans une machine virtuelle, ce qui est le cas, une carte graphique n'est jamais prise en compte. C'est et ce sera toujours une émulation logicielle, car la version de Windows tourne dans un fichier complètement hermétique de macOS et ne peut en aucun cas utiliser les fonctions d'une puce ou d'une vraie carte graphique.


----------

